# zeitübschreitung der Anforderung



## monsterherz (26. Juli 2003)

Hallo, durch Probleme mit dem Kernel und HW Erkennung habe ich mir noch eine Partion zusätzlich frei gemacht und eine neue Version vom Knoppix inst.
Mein System: Netzwerk, server win 2000, Kendsl, feste ip´s, client: winxp,knoppix 2 und knoppix 3
Unter Win und Knoppix 2 komme ich ins Netz, mit dem neuen funzt es leider nicht. Die Konfigdateien habe ich in den Knoppix-Versionen abgescheckt- soweit gleich.
Wieso bringt er in der neuen Version eine zeitüberschreitung ?


root@fummel:~# route -n
Kernel IP Routentabelle
Ziel Router Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface
192.168.0.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth0
0.0.0.0 192.168.0.1 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 eth0
root@fummel:~# traceroute http://www.ard.de
traceroute: Warning: http://www.ard.de has multiple addresses; using 80.15.235.135
traceroute to a1805.g.akamai.net (80.15.235.135), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 * * *
2 *
root@fummel:~# ping 192.168.0.1 (ist der Server bzw. Gateway)

PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=128 time=0.3 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=128 time=0.2 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=128 time=0.2 ms

--- 192.168.0.1 ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 0.2/0.2/0.3 ms

dank euch
monsterherz


----------

